# 2018 novelties release calendar?



## wirefufighter (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey all, first time poster. Anyways, I love Stowa watches (find them the perfect nexus of tradition and modernity), and was browsing their site when I found this page.

https://www.stowa.de/en/Novelties+2018/

Just wondering... Is this legit?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes.

The Marine Roman has already been reported here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/let-guessing-game-begin-4619591.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/anything-new-pipeline-2018-a-4642721.html


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

There are a few info below that never heard before (and didn't expect)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Fikk said:


> There are a few info below that never heard before (and didn't expect)


Most likely activated to early ? Not yet meant to be read by the public ? Missing pics would explain this.....

Marine Chronograph Blue sounds promising !


----------



## wirefufighter (Jun 3, 2016)

I wonder if we'll hear more at Basel? That new affordable flieger sounds intriguing to my broke ears hah


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

wirefufighter said:


> I wonder if we'll hear more at Basel? That new affordable flieger sounds intriguing to my broke ears hah


Stowa will not show up in Basel this year.


----------



## wirefufighter (Jun 3, 2016)

Ahh thanks for the info


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

wirefufighter said:


> Ahh thanks for the info


Always at your service.
You could have already known this when clickling on the first link I provided. Just saying.


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Most likely activated to early ? Not yet meant to be read by the public ? Missing pics would explain this.....
> 
> Marine Chronograph Blue sounds promising !


I guess so.
I wonder how the white Prodiver and flieger will look. Also curious about the new flieger.

Many new models will have a 6498 so might be too big for me.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Intetesting. Interested to see the pics.. gonna be an interesting year for stowa

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

My money may not be safe this year. The Unitas 6498 movement is missing from my collection. If anyone from Stowa is listening, please use the old logo.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh my.. Flieger white.. Prodiver white... Marine 36mm.. Marine chrono blue... New aviator model.. Exciting year for Stowa! I stand corrected!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, return of the white dial prodiver. Guess I don't need to bump my WTB anymore, and that I'll be adding a 3rd Prodiver for sure this year.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Says alot about the state of things for the brand these days when they feel the need to promote "an affordable flieger".


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

CM HUNTER said:


> Says alot about the state of things for the brand these days when they feel the need to promote "an affordable flieger".


All the major brands do it in a certain way. That's the world right now.

A bit mixed feeling from me too, as i thought the current line-up is already affordable enough, too affordable then it will dilute the "brand". I wouldn't want stowa to be a seiko'ish company to have Seiko 5 at one end and grand seiko at the other end of the price point.

Anyhow, very interested to see the picture and spec.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

The Flieger Verus 40 sounds interesting. I like Stowa's contemporary watches a lot.


----------



## tonester99 (Jan 15, 2016)

I may have to pick up a 2nd Stowa in 2018. A couple of the novelties sound very interesting.


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

I thought my account was (almost) safe this year. Not so sure now.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Fikk said:


> I thought my account was (almost) safe this year. Not so sure now.


Same here. Maybe it's time to get #7 ? Marine Chronograph Blue Limited ? With embossed silver numerals on the BLUE we already know from the Marine Automatic Blue Limited ?


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

What a combo. MOBLE, MABLE and MCBLE!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury (Sep 28, 2016)

Marine Chrono Blue sounds great, but also very curious about "Small Seconds 1935" - love many of Stowa's Unitas watches, so very curious to see what this one will be.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

The new additional line up looks promising. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snikerz (Jun 4, 2012)

I can’t wait for the 36 marine been wanting a marine but have been put off by the size.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Anyone have the skill to Photoshop a Marine chrono based on the blue of Marine Blue Original of Auto?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Flieger verus









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I think I'll wait for the Kleine Sekunde 1935.









The Verus is just another variation of the flieger theme and I already own too many fliegers. So really looking forward seeing the first drafts of the Kleine Sekunde 1935.


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

I don't like the looks of that Verus. Cheap looking and I don't like black and white watches in general.


----------



## Dooberfloober (Feb 19, 2017)

Verus prototype looks very friendly. The lack of circle around chapter ring and rounded edges on the numerals make a big difference.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

stuffler said:


> I think I'll wait for the Kleine Sekunde 1935.
> 
> View attachment 12935447
> 
> ...


I always wanted this IWC but it was way too large at 44mm. The Stowa version will wear nicer.


----------



## sleby (Nov 26, 2014)

tonester99 said:


> I may have to pick up a 2nd Stowa in 2018. A couple of the novelties sound very interesting.


sam here!
very interested in new entry level flieger and antea 1919. and the return of black antea auto.. i have to start saving!


----------



## SJR3 (Apr 4, 2017)

The Flieger Verus looks nice, though I still prefer the Flieger Klassik. If they'd made the Verus 42 mm and kept the onion crown, it would be extremely tempting. I imagine it would be nice with different Nato straps to add some color.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Can’t wait to see pics of the Marine 36. I had actually emailed STOWA a few months ago asking if there was any plans to do a smaller Marine, similar to the Flieger. They said no, now I guess that just didn’t want to ruin the surprise! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Is the Marine 36mm a definite?


----------



## KittyhawkMaddie (Feb 14, 2018)

I do hope they offer the Marine 36 with the silver dial. I flirted with the idea of getting the Marine 40 Roman but they only offer that option in white.

I haven't even pulled the trigger on my first Stowa and here I am already thinking about the second.


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Excited to see the white ProDiver!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Wonder if the upcoming white dial of the flieger 40 might ultimately also be available in the beefier Klassik Sport case. Count me in if this comes to fruition.


----------



## dawson (May 6, 2015)

hidden830726 said:


> Flieger verus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the flieger verus came with the same hands, the same dial and the same case I would buy it straight away.

I've never bought a Stowa Flieger because there 36mm and 41mm dial's look so much better than there 40mm dials. This one I could get behind.


----------



## dawson (May 6, 2015)

dawson said:


> If the Flieger Verus came with the same hands, the same case and the same crown I would buy it straight away.
> 
> I've never bought a Stowa Flieger because there 36mm and 41mm dial's look so much better than there 40mm dials. This one I could get behind.


How do I edit a post? It's meant to say what's written above.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

dawson said:


> How do I edit a post? It's meant to say what's written above.


With a low post count line yours you are not entitled to edit your posts. It's a precaution against spammers.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Mike,

Do you have any clue what the Antea 1919 will look like? the description is kind of vague.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

usc1 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Do you have any clue what the Antea 1919 will look like? the description is kind of vague.


No clue. Despite Bauhaus design being unique there's still a diversity of forms possible and - as you already pointed out - Jörg's preview is vage.


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

A picture is now available for the Partitio with 6498 (41mm).


----------



## flappylove (Mar 25, 2010)

This is a shame to lose the number 6, on the standard partitio the 6 is particularly attractive typeface, with an incomplete loop. 


Fikk said:


> A picture is now available for the Partitio with 6498 (41mm).


----------



## flappylove (Mar 25, 2010)

Small second 1935 could potentially have me reaching for the wallet. However, for a watch with such vintage visual credentials the old logo is a must. I don't want to dig up that old discussion, but hope that Jorg can see that visually, on this particular face, the old logo would have so much more charm. It would be a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Dimardi (Oct 27, 2017)

Did the Marine Chronograph Blue Limited get removed from the list? I think it would be a stunning watch but I don't see it on the latest list of 2018 releases.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

The Partitio has my interest but I would prefer a black dial and more traditional sub dial design. Hopefully they will make a black version...the one that has me really stoked though is the 1935 small second. Wow, that is a must have piece for sure.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

The Partitio speaks nothing to me. Especially with the lack of indices on the second subdial, it looks too bare to my liking. 

The Verus is a cool/smart move tho. I am sure it will attract younger audiences with that modern look and modest price. 

1935 small second is delicious, too bad with the current 41mm case, its too big for my wrist. However, I can see that it will sell very well with those who can pull it off.

I am personally looking forward to Marine 36 and Flieger white.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Dimardi said:


> Did the Marine Chronograph Blue Limited get removed from the list? I think it would be a stunning watch but I don't see it on the latest list of 2018 releases.


Yes. And maybe it's not time to announce yet.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tonester99 (Jan 15, 2016)

in the their description of the new Partitio, it does states "_Pictures shows a prototype dial._" So maybe the final design of the second subdial will look different.


----------



## ivanlt (Oct 25, 2008)

wirefufighter said:


> Hey all, first time poster. Anyways, I love Stowa watches (find them the perfect nexus of tradition and modernity), and was browsing their site when I found this page.
> 
> https://www.stowa.de/en/Novelties+2018/
> 
> Just wondering... Is this legit?


There are images missing (some links seem to be broken) :-(


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

ivanlt said:


> There are images missing (some links seem to be broken) :-(


No images missing, no links broken. As mentioned by Stowa some pics will be added later, e.g. „Pictures will follow at the end of March." or „Pictures will follow in March/April."


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

And now the white Prodiver.

Not the final design but I'm not a fan of the black date. It would also probably look better with another bezel.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Fikk said:


> And now the white Prodiver.
> 
> Not the final design but I'm not a fan of the black date. It would also probably look better with another bezel.


Sweet.

Edited: should be sweet with silver bezel

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Fikk said:


> And now the white Prodiver.
> 
> Not the final design but I'm not a fan of the black date. It would also probably look better with another bezel.


I don't mind the black date, but I prefer the old 4 line stack of: logo/Stowa/Seatime/Prodiver. I haven't really weighed in or thought much of logo changes, and generally prefer less to more text on a dial; maybe it will just take some getting used to.

I think the white/black bezel might look really sharp on the new white dial.


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

The text was already changed on the Prodiver blue limited.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Fikk said:


> The text was already changed on the Prodiver blue limited.


Sure, but it's only been seen on limited models (Seatime BF as well). All production and "flat" dial finish Prodiver models have maintained the old design to this point.


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

I wonder if the 1935 KS will just be in black like the museum piece or available in a couple of colours - maybe KS companions to the 1938 Chrono which has that lovely bronze version.
I'd love to see the 1935/38 with applied numerals marketed together as a full line - most under-rated Stowa line currently...

Also the Antea 1919 sounds intriguing:
"A simple dialdesign. Lines in the center. Without decoration. In black or white. "
Lines in the centre? does that mean simple stick/baton indices? I wished Joerg would make a no numerals indice Antea (like some of the LEs) for so long! Could this be it?


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

I really love the Partitio Small Second! Not sure about the 41mm tho. but I love the design


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

The white dial theme STOWA has going across the range for 2018 looks great.


----------



## mooonman321 (Feb 19, 2016)

Apollo83 said:


> Also the Antea 1919 sounds intriguing:
> "A simple dialdesign. Lines in the center. Without decoration. In black or white. "
> Lines in the centre? does that mean simple stick/baton indices? I wished Joerg would make a no numerals indice Antea (like some of the LEs) for so long! Could this be it?


Good call. I didn't think about that when first reading the announcement but you might be on to something.


----------



## superultramega (Feb 24, 2016)

Ordered Antea 365 with 2892 movement!


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Suddenly struck my mind that we can now start a new stowa collection. 

Imagine owning all the #stowa white dial.... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

I once owned a Prodiver with white dial, but sold it to a forum member.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

WITH THE PEPSI CRAZE, STOWA NEED TO RELEASE A PEPSI SEATIME / PRODIVER. 

How about caps for attention. Haha.

Or release a pepsi bezel. I'm gonna buy. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

hidden830726 said:


> WITH THE PEPSI CRAZE, STOWA NEED TO RELEASE A PEPSI SEATIME / PRODIVER.
> 
> How about caps for attention. Haha.
> 
> ...


I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

hidden830726 said:


> WITH THE PEPSI CRAZE, STOWA NEED TO RELEASE A PEPSI SEATIME / PRODIVER.
> 
> How about caps for attention. Haha.
> 
> ...


No, please.


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

I saw that comment from hidden, laughed then wondered whether Brad or Mike would reply. Scroll down et voila 

Signs you've been on WUS too long number 17: predicting when forum members will respond


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Apollo83 said:


> I saw that comment from hidden, laughed then wondered whether Brad or Mike would reply. Scroll down et voila
> 
> Signs you've been on WUS too long number 17: predicting when forum members will respond


I expect Mike will chip in. But surprised I get Brad too hahaha.

From all the renders, I think #stowa Seatime or Prodiver will fit a PEPSI bezel better than Nomos. Nomos with Pepsi just hilarious.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

So as suspected, the 1919 has baton/stick index only:









I love the simplicity and clarity, but the black/white is quite stark. Very Bauhaus!

I like the way the logo impact is minimised in grey.

No date and no KS, so not sure which Antea it is based on - Smaller than the 41 and bigger than the KS would be nice. Say 39mm.

I always think thin is best for the Antea so movement should be a manual wind (e.g. 2804) or thin auto (e.g. 2892).

Looking forward to more details...


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

The Antea 390 is more popular than the 365. If it has to be only one of the two sizes, I would bet on the 39mm.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The Antea will surely be the 390 with ETA 2824-2. The black looks sharp, but probably not enough to have me reaching for my credit card.


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree Brad. The black working better for me (maybe I'm missing the blued hands on the white?)
I also wonder whether some textural interest might work well on this simple design; applied indices or etched/sandwich indices or a textured dial...
I hope this could be the be the beginning of a range with some colour variations.
Deep sunburst blue with silver hands/indices anyone?
Champagne with Rose Gold hands/indices?
Graphite grey with Bronze hands/indices?

This could be a successful modern dress watch range...


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Too many choices, too little pylon. Probably I will want to wait to see the LE before deciding what to buy this year. 

So far white Prodiver jackpot for me. Not a fan of white flieger maybe I'm more of the old school type. 

Also not a fan of baton stick antea, maybe 1) im not a fan of straight lug, 2) it's too "dw" feel. 

Anyhow this will be a good year for Stowa (after a lacklustre 2017). Good expansion to cover different set of taste and customers. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

2) DW
I've always liked the general look of Daniel Welington if not the quality /quartz aspect.
The variety of colours used by DW is an indicator as to how broad a baton-Antea range could be.
I suspect Joerg would be happy if they sold a small fraction of the units that DW does


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Apollo83 said:


> I suspect Joerg would be happy if they sold a small fraction of the units that DW does


.....and getting Antea prices,

Volker b-)


----------



## Fisi (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm most looking forward to the Marine 36mm.

If anyone hears anything about this watch before the website is updated, please do share!

My dream spec would be polished case, Romans, Date, Logo, 2892-A2.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Fisi said:


> I'm most looking forward to the Marine 36mm. If anyone hears anything about this watch before the website is updated, please do share!


Newsletter subscribed ?


----------



## Fisi (Nov 15, 2017)

stuffler said:


> Newsletter subscribed ?


Indeed, thanks.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Fisi said:


> Indeed, thanks.


Excellent, the best way to be kept updated and to get the desired information before the website is updated.


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

Fisi said:


> Indeed, thanks.


You can also subscribe to the news ticker
https://seu.cleverreach.com/f/32082-126991/


----------



## superultramega (Feb 24, 2016)

Antea with 2892, ran 15 sec fast after two days, now two seconds slow after 4 four days. Settling in nicely?!


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

So, my country just announced abolishment of gst coming June.

Where is my Stowa to buy? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

